# هل يغار الزوج من نجاح زوجته؟



## النهيسى (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الرجل الواثق من نفسه يشجّع زوجته ويقف معها. ولا يغار من نجاحها بل يشعر بالفخر والسعادة لأجلها حيث لامكان للغيرة السلبية في النفوس المحبة المضيئة
(عبد الله العلمي ..كاتب وباحث).

* يبدأ الرجل بالغيرة من نجاح زوجته إذا لم يكن مستقراً نفسيا أو واثقا من عمله ومن نفسه، أما إذا كانت لديه ثقة كبيرة بنفسه فهو سيفرح لنجاح زوجته كما أن الزوج الطبيعي يعتبر زوجته جزءاً من حياته والعائلة ويقدّر وجودها ويفرح لكل ما يفرحها. أما إذا كان يعتبرها حاجة لا بد منها وأمراً مفروضاً عليه وليست شريكاً أساسياً في حياته فإنٍ نجاحها سيزعجه حتماً.
(د.سلوى هزاع ..أخصائية طب العيون).

* أعتقد أن الدافع الأول لغيرة الرجل من زوجته هو انعدام الثقة بالنفس نتيجة الفشل أو عدم الرضا عن حياته عموماً. فإذا كان الرجل ناجحاً وواثقاً من نفسه فهو يفخر بنجاح زوجته الذي يعد نجاحا له أيضا أما الرجل الذي يغار من نجاح زوجته فهو شخص ضعيف الشخصية وغير راض عن نفسه ويحاول أن يقلّل من شأن نجاح زوجته ليرضي كبرياءه.
(البروفيسور عبد العزيز العثيمين ..استشاري وعالم تغذية).

* يعتبر بعض الأزواج أن إشادة البعض بنجاح زوجته يقلل من قيمته وشأنه فتبدأ لديه الإحساس بالغيرة تجاهها وهناك من يتجاوزها وهناك من يستسلم لها إلى أن تتطور وتصل لحد الإساءة والتحقير لنجاح الزوجة. وتزداد هذه الغيرة إذا كان الرجل غير ناجح في بعض جوانب حياته كما أن عمل كلا الزوجين في مجال ومكان واحد يولد الغيرة خاصة حينما تحقق المرأة نجاحات أو إنجازات أكثر من زوجها

.(د. خالد راشد الحسينان ..مشرف تربوي). ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل يا النهيسى
ميررررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (5 نوفمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا النهيسى
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*مرور جميل جدا أخى الغااالى


شكـــــــــــــــرا*


----------



## asmicheal (7 نوفمبر 2009)

اعتقد الغيرة 
تكون 
حسب نضج شخصية الزوج 
وعلى فكرة النضج النفسى 
لا يرتبط بالسن ولا بجنسية الشخص ولا بمركزة ووضعة الاجتماعى 
انما بمقدار تجاربة وفلسفتة واختياراتة بحياتة


----------



## جارجيوس (7 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع ررررررائع يا النهيسي

* أعتقد أن الدافع الأول لغيرة الرجل من زوجته هو انعدام الثقة بالنفس نتيجة الفشل أو عدم الرضا عن حياته عموماً. فإذا كان الرجل ناجحاً وواثقاً من نفسه فهو يفخر بنجاح زوجته الذي يعد نجاحا له أيضا أما الرجل الذي يغار من نجاح زوجته فهو شخص ضعيف الشخصية وغير راض عن نفسه ويحاول أن يقلّل من شأن نجاح زوجته ليرضي كبرياءه.
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> اعتقد الغيرة
> تكون
> حسب نضج شخصية الزوج
> وعلى فكرة النضج النفسى
> ...


مرور فى غايه الذوق

شكرا

الرب معكم​


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

نعمة الله قال:


> موضوع ررررررائع يا النهيسي
> 
> * أعتقد أن الدافع الأول لغيرة الرجل من زوجته هو انعدام الثقة بالنفس نتيجة الفشل أو عدم الرضا عن حياته عموماً. فإذا كان الرجل ناجحاً وواثقاً من نفسه فهو يفخر بنجاح زوجته الذي يعد نجاحا له أيضا أما الرجل الذي يغار من نجاح زوجته فهو شخص ضعيف الشخصية وغير راض عن نفسه ويحاول أن يقلّل من شأن نجاح زوجته ليرضي كبرياءه.
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


مرور فى غايه الذوق

شكرا

الرب معكم​


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا للموضوع

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## ayman adwar (14 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل يا النهيسى
ميررررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فونتالولو (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*سلام الرب يسوع 
 تعيش ايدك الموضوع فعلا اكتر من رائع*


----------



## rana1981 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع وكتير حبيته​*


----------



## النهيسى (14 نوفمبر 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *موضوع رائع وكتير حبيته​*


*منتهى شكرى

للمرور الراااائع

الرب معاكم​*


----------

